# Suspected Food Allergy



## NedM (Nov 24, 2009)

We have an 8 yr old Westie (Ollie) who has suffered for years with suspected food allergies. We put him on Hills Prescription Z/D Ultra, but he stills gets sick. :frown: You can hear his stomach gurgling from across the room and his ears act up big time. We'll switch him to hamburg&rice for a while so it will settle down, but we're looking for a long term solution. Any ideas?:


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

NedM said:


> We have an 8 yr old Westie (Ollie) who has suffered for years with suspected food allergies. We put him on Hills Prescription Z/D Ultra, but he stills gets sick. :frown: You can hear his stomach gurgling from across the room and his ears act up big time. We'll switch him to hamburg&rice for a while so it will settle down, but we're looking for a long term solution. Any ideas?:


Im no expert by any means but a friend of mine has had westies for years and they had tummy problems also so they just did without kibble and feed a homemade diet...She didnt feel comfortable handling raw so she makes them breakfast and dinner everyday and they do great now no allergies at all!!! Hope you find a solution soon so you both will be happy!!!


----------



## NedM (Nov 24, 2009)

*Food Allergies*

What sort of home made food ? I have always thought that people food is a no-no


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

You can try California Natural kibble. It's for sensitive bellies and allergies! :smile:


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

NedM said:


> What sort of home made food ? I have always thought that people food is a no-no


Alot of people on here feed raw and I also know tons of people who feed homemade foods...there are so many options out there my friends always make some chicken,beef,turkey really nething that they have on hand plus eggs yogurt rice....people food isnt bad for dogs unless made incorrectly I would recommend feeding Raw chicken and see how that goes...alot of animals with allergies do very well n Raw but its a choice you have to make I personally just switched and so far very happy with my decision...go to the Raw feeding forum and look up some info there are alot of very knowledgable people on this forum and there are alot of people that can tell you which natural kibbles to try first if thats what you want to stick with.
I think there is a homemade forum on this site but im not to sure...


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

*Homemade chicken stew*

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-food-recipes/1058-spots-chicken-stew.html

I found this under dogfood recipes so Im sure there are people who homecook on this forum
I hope you find something that works for you and your westie...just do alot of research and talk to people and you will find something


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-food-recipes/490-actual-everyday-recipes.html

Here is a whole post about a maltese with sensitive stomach and what they should feed her.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Stop feeding the Science Diet right away. 

If you're comfortable feeding raw it's the best thing you can do. Put him on nothing but chicken for a few weeks and see how that works out. 

Check out RFD's website on switching for more info
Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

Cooking meals for your dog won't be any more beneficial than just feeding raw. In fact you'd be reducing the nutrition you're giving him by cooking it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I second the raw food switch. 

It is especially important for dogs with lots of food allergies to be on a raw diet, that way you are 100% sure what is going into their system and you don't have to worry about them getting sick from an allergen.

Most dogs are allergic to things like grains, soy, glutens, or other plant based products. This is because dogs are carnivores and NEED meat, bones and organs to THRIVE. Of course dogs can survive on kibbles and such...but its 100% species inappropriate.

Read thru the link that Jon posted up. Great way to get started. You will be amazed at the difference in your dog's health and well being. But make sure that if you decide to make the switch, to do it the right way. It will minimize most issues that you will come across.


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Stop feeding the Science Diet right away.
> 
> If you're comfortable feeding raw it's the best thing you can do. Put him on nothing but chicken for a few weeks and see how that works out.
> 
> ...


Just for an option thats better than kibble...is homecooked ok if someone doesnt feel ok doing raw for personal reasons??? Just curious I am feeding Raw now I couldnt do homecooked if I wanted to lol its time consuming!!! I just wanted to make it clear im not recommending it over raw just over kibble


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Just curious... what "personal reasons" would keep someone from feeding raw?

You have to handle raw meat to cook it? Why not bypass the pan and the time and give it straight to the dog??

I'd say that it could be better than kibble but not if they're wasting their time making fancy recipes with carbs and veggies...


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Just curious... what "personal reasons" would keep someone from feeding raw?
> 
> You have to handle raw meat to cook it? Why not bypass the pan and the time and give it straight to the dog??
> 
> I'd say that it could be better than kibble but not if they're wasting their time making fancy recipes with carbs and veggies...


Yeah I totally agree...but I do have friends that are just grossed out by the sight of my dogs chomping the raw meat...I actually am entertained by it as wierd as that sounds but they can look pretty funny trying to eat its only my first week and they are learning how but its hilarious I wish I took video I might tomorrow they dont even use paws just pick it up and munch away.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

HarleyandRoscoesMom said:


> Yeah I totally agree...but I do have friends that are just grossed out by the sight of my dogs chomping the raw meat...I actually am entertained by it as wierd as that sounds but they can look pretty funny trying to eat its only my first week and they are learning how but its hilarious I wish I took video I might tomorrow they dont even use paws just pick it up and munch away.


Tell your friends to deal...your dog's health is more important than their weak stomachs LOL :wink: :tongue: :wink:


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

I have no problem handling raw meat I have 3 human kids believe me Ive handled worse!!! I have a friend that cant even handle chicken to cook for her kids her husband has to do it...yeah its stupid but it happens


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Tell your friends to deal...your dog's health is more important than their weak stomachs LOL :wink: :tongue: :wink:


I do if they dont like it they dont have to watch is what I say because my pups are my family and they will eat RAW no matter whos grossed out!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Home cooked is way superior to kibble but inferior to raw. DON'T FEED COOKED BONES.


----------

